# Snow Plow Operator Emergency Kit



## s1gnature (Jan 27, 2011)

I am compiling a list of all the things you need to keep in your truck in the case of a break down. Please add your suggestions.
Thanks
tymusic


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Spare hot woman---or 2,depends on how long the downtime will be. Seriously,I do believe this was chapter and verse about 5 or more times now--kinda old, no offense.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

1. extra hydralic hose
2. quart of fluid
3. socket set
4. cressent wrench
5. channel locks
6. flash light
7. shovels
8. spare fittings that go on the angle cylinders cause i always seem to break them
9. teflon tape
10. extra plow selenoid

can never have to much


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Agreed- however I keep essentially a full set of tools- wrenches, sockets, deep sockets, pliers, screw drivers
bottle jack (stock jack is crap in my truck), 
replacement lug wrench (stock one shattered- yes, shattered @ 2am in a blizzard with 14 inches on the ground and the city had not been able to keep up with it), 
cheater pipe (2 2foot length of pipe that nest for those tough lugs or nuts)
emergency blanket (mylar space blanket)
emergency candle in a steel tin
waterproof matches
spare cotter pins (no problem with cylinder fittings here, but I lose those bloody pins)
Electrical tape (second only to duct tape!)
extra gloves and vest
engine oil
washer fluid
a few jumper wires with alligator clips on the ends
DVM (digital multi meter) or 12v test light.
STEEL d handle shovel - digging out especially when on packed snow or ice
tow chain (S)


----------



## palmer570 (Jan 24, 2011)

I also carry a cable come along. Incase I get stuck and need a nudge or if my plow breaks down and I cant fix it I can atleast lift it to get home.


----------



## snowman69 (Nov 1, 2010)

a torch of some sort


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

the best thing to have is a nice heated garage fully stocked with all the tools and beverages to get any job done in a timely mannor.


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

fire extinguisher


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

dave_dj1;1218243 said:


> the best thing to have is a nice heated garage fully stocked with all the tools and beverages to get any job done in a timely mannor.


This is the greatest tool you could have, even if its just a torpedo heater to thaw out the equipment


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Bag of pretzels and a couple gatorades


----------



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

Tarp.you don't want to be laying in snow getting under there.

I also carry 2 flashlights, 3 sets of gloves (work, salt and shovel), a bag of spare clothing, haynes manual, full compliment of tools, tow rope, damn near every fluid my truck drinks, shovels (whether you think you'll use them or not), and some plow parts. 

Also all the parts I've purchased and haven't had time to fix yet...


----------



## Carpenter98 (Dec 24, 2010)

Extra wiper blade or two. Streaks bother me.

One way I've found out what tools to carry (besides the standard ones) is to 'explore' my plow while sitting in the driveway in the evening. Do it when the sun is setting so the lighting isn't the best. Then you will realize you need a T25 driver that wasn't included in your tool kit.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i would def say a few ratchet straps so that if that hyro stops working on you. you can strap it up or some times use it as a tow strap in a real pinch...


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

9mm pistol!


----------

